# HELP Bolens G174 won't start for the season



## Mpat70 (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok. Last summer after I planted my garden using my bolens g174 with tiller it ran pretty good. Got boughed down and dark black smoke rolling out the exhaust a few times but other that that ok. 
The problem is this year. Being March and warm weather I wanted to start preparing the ground for my garden (which I donate all the produce to the local soup kitchen). Any way the battery was dead so I bought a new one. The tractor just turned over and over and smoke pouring out the exhaust without it starting. Second I bought and replaced both glow plugs. Tried to start it and nothing but black smoke coming from exhaust. Temp outside was 60 degrees so it should not have been froze up. Again it was running fine when I parked it last year and I cranked it two times during the winter. PLEASE HELP. Getting plenty of fire, full on fuel, new glow plugs, turning over fine, just not firing it. ANY AND ALL suggestions would be greatly appreciated check


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Mpat70,

Welcome back to the forum!

Sounds to me like you may have lost some compression from sitting over the winter. I would try giving it a small squirt of ether down the intake and see if it will start.

You may also want to try cleaning up your battery, ground, and starter connections to improve your cranking speed.


----------



## Mpat70 (Dec 27, 2015)

Well I did it all and I even used ether and all I can get the darn thing to do is turnover and produce black smoke but never cranks up. Just turns over and over until the battery runs down and I get afraid of burning up my starter. ??? Help is requested. I need the thing started so I can plant my garden. Feeling stressed here


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Pull the air cleaner and check for mouse nests,etc, in the intake,and exhaust systems.
Then,check the injectors,to see if they are flooding the engine,also. Black smoke usually means it has too much fuel getting into the cylinders,and if so,even starting fluid won't help.
You may also want to check the fuel injector pump timing.


----------



## Mpat70 (Dec 27, 2015)

OK figured it out. I was getting air around a loose glow plug. Thanks for all the advice.


----------

